# Foros Clasificados / Compra y Venta / Proveedores Insumos y Materiales  TATTERSALL PERÚ: Distribución de Líneas Exclusivas de Nutrición Vegetal y Maquinaria Agrícola

## Tattersall Perú

Desde su fundación en Chile el año 1913, *Grupo Tattersall* ha estado vinculado con el sector agropecuario, participando activamente en transacciones de ganado en pie, corretaje de insumos y maquinaria agrícola, remate de equipos y maquinaria, administración de propiedades, rentacar, entre otras áreas de negocio.  
El año 2000 inicia su proceso de internacionalización, asociándose en Argentina con Casa Monasterio y creando *Monasterio Tattersall SA*, empresa dedicada al negocio de venta de ganado en pie. 
El año 2009 se crea la filial de Tattersall agroinsumos en Perú, la cual se llama: *Tattersall Perú S.A.*  
Tenemos a la fecha 05 años de operación comercial en el país , y nuestro ámbito de negocio aquí es la importación y distribución de líneas exclusivas de *nutrición vegetal* y *maquinaria agrícola*.  
Nuestro objetivo es ser líderes en nutrición vegetal, contribuyendo de manera permanente con el crecimiento de la agroindustria de exportación en Perú. De allí la frase que que utilizamos como slogan: *"Soluciones profesionales para el agro"*.  
Nuestro domicilio legal está ubicado en Lima, pero iniciamos nuestra operación comercial en Ica, donde se ubica nuestro almacén central. Desde allí abastecemos a clientes en toda la costa, sierra y selva del Perú. Contamos con una cartera de clientes entre los que se encuentran los principales productores de frutas del país: *Pedregal, Agrícola Don Ricardo, Agrokasa, Corporación Agrolatina, Agrícola San José, Camposol, Cerro Prieto*, entre otras.   Desde nuestro almacén en Ica cubrimos desde Chincha al resto del sur del país. Tenemos también operaciones de venta directa con una oficina en Piura, que cubre la zona norte de Piura, Chiclayo y Trujillo. Tenemos un operador comercial en Lima, quien cubre desde Barranca hasta Cañete; y contamos con un sub-distribuidor en Piura y otro en La Merced (Oxpampa).   *Ventajas de trabajar con Tattersall Perú S.A.*   Representamos en forma exclusiva líneas de última generación en nutrición vegetal, mejoradores de suelo, protectores solares y equipos de fumigación.Todas nuestras representaciones tienen presencia a nivel mundial lo cual garantiza al cliente eficiencia y seguridad en cuanto a su uso, ademas de inocuidad y acceso a todos los mercados con su producto final.Al ser vendidas en forma directa el cliente recibe soporte de uso, además de soporte post venta y una asesoría integral en el manejo de su cultivo. Nuestros operadores comerciales están capacitados para resolver cualquier duda, además contamos con el apoyo permanente de los fabricantes de cada una de nuestras líneas, los cuales están visitando en forma periódica el país y haciendo visitas a campo para ver el correcto uso de nuestro productos, así como para brindar las sugerencias que sean necesarias para mejorar su uso.Al trabajar con nuestras líneas tiene acceso permanente a información actualizada de las nuevas tecnologías que están desarrollando nuestros proveedores.Al menos una vez al año tienen acceso a un seminario de nutrición vegetal, el cual es auspiciado por nosotros y en el cual especialistas de diferentes países asisten para exponer resultados de sus últimas evaluaciones en uso de nuestras tecnologías.Asesoría y presencia permanente de nuestro equipo de ventas y asesores externos. Nuestro objetivo es dar soluciones profesionales en nutrición vegetal.  *Equipo comercial :*   - *Jorge Asenjo Márquez - Jefe Proyecto Perú - 98*131*5033 - jasenjo@tattersall.com.pe 
- Rodrigo Lizana MacClure / Zonal de Especialidades / 98*117*6497 - rlizana@tattersall.com.pe 
- Jhonny Andrade Lengua / Operador Comercial / 99*416*7222 - jandradel@tattersall.com.pe 
- Darwin Viera Carrasco / Operador Comercial / 969-862-646 - dviera@tattersall.com.pe 
- Carlocesar Jordan Abad / Operador Comercial / 94*710*8641 / RPC: 951-708-900 cjordan@tattersall.com.pe 
- Jose Barco Carbajal / Operador Comercial / chinobarco1@gmail.com 
- Iván Vera - Operador Comercial Maquinaria Agrícola / RPC: 956-485-060 / ivanvera97@hotmail.com*   caffini.jpg Metalosate.jpg SAMARITA.jpg Surround.jpgTemas similares: Maquinaria Agrícola :: SEPA - NUTRICIÓN VEGETAL Y FERTIRRIEGO / 19 Y 20 DE JUNIO / ICA :: :: SEPA - NUTRICIÓN VEGETAL Y FERTIRRIEGO / 9 Y 10 DE JUNIO / PIURA:: Programa de Especialización en Fisiología y Nutrición Vegetal en cultivos de agroexportación Formulación y elaboración de productos foliares y bioestimulantes digiridos a la nutrición vegetal

----------

